# 2nd Quiz (wordsearch)



## David H (Feb 29, 2016)

*Find 20 things associated with gardening.*







_______________________________

1. Spade
2. Cuttings
3. Trowel
4. Rake
5. Bark
6. Trellis
7. Edging
8. Mower
9. Gloves
10. Flowers
11. Feeders
12. Shovel
13. Dibber
14. Bags
15. Kneeler
16. Hoe
17. Manure
18. Bushes
19. Mulch
20. Grass

*Good Luck*


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 29, 2016)

Spade 
From near centre to upper left


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 29, 2016)

Cuttings
Trowel
Rake
Bark ?
Trellis
Edging


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 29, 2016)

And

mower


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 29, 2016)

Gloves


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 29, 2016)

Flowers
Feeders ?


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Spade
> From near centre to upper left


Well done SB (don't know your name)


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Cuttings
> Trowel
> Rake
> Bark ?
> ...


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> And
> 
> mower


Well done SB


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Gloves


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Flowers
> Feeders ?


Well done Matt


----------



## Robin (Mar 1, 2016)

Shovel
Dibber


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Shovel
> Dibber


Well done Robin (most teens have no idea what a dibber is used for)


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Only 7 to go - Matt come back all is forgiven


----------



## Robin (Mar 1, 2016)

Bags?
Mud?


----------



## Redkite (Mar 1, 2016)

Kneeler
Hoe
Manure


----------



## Robin (Mar 1, 2016)

Mulch
Bushes


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Bags?
> Mud?


Well done Robin on Bags - Mud is a No No


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Kneeler
> Hoe
> Manure


Well done Redkite


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Mulch
> Bushes


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

The last one is cut


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 1, 2016)

Grass


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Grass


Got the last one well done Matt


----------

